

Google Targets Amazon's 'Prime' With 1-Day Delivery - tilt
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/1/2604032/wsj-google-preparing-fast-delivery-service-taking-on-amazon-prime

======
FaceKicker
This would be great. Shipping is incredibly painful (in terms of cost and
time) when ordering from anyone but Amazon...

